# Cisco E2000 has no Internet connection



## DaPK (Mar 21, 2011)

I have spent a month now on this and really could use some help!

We have Linkline ADSL that was set up by them with a Netopia 2241N-006 modem and a Cisco 33674 wired router. We got a Cisco E2000 wireless router to replace the wired one. It sets up perfectly, in that I can see and connect to the wireless router just fine, but it has no Internet connection. Also, when we plug the cord straight from the modem into the computer (as was suggested by someone) it has no Internet connection, so it seems we need the Netopia modem for it work.

I have connected to Cisco live chat three different times to try and find out how to make this work, and each time after making me give them all the information they insisted the uninstalling/reinstalling Cisco connect and then going through set up again it would work. On the second and third chats I even gave them the reference numbers for the previous chats so theiy could see that is what was already done, to no avail. Apparently that is the only solution they know.

Then I called Cisco support on the phone (twice). The first time they insisted I hang up and I repeat the same procedure from the chats, even though I explained I had now done it three times and gave them the chat reference numbers. They said if I would not do that, they could not help me. I think they just wanted me off the phone. The second time I called they told me that was not something they supported - using their router with an adsl modem - even though their instructions do cover it.

I searched the Internet and found some ideas for using the two routers together since I cannot get the wireless one to work alone. I went and bought a crossover cable, hooked the two routers LAN port to LAN port, changed the router's IP address to just outside the main router's range and disabled DHCP. This did not change anything, so I tried the one other idea I found online which was to assign the router a static IP address in the same range that the rest of the network is using, hook the two routers LAN port to LAN port with the crossover cable, and disable the DHCP. This did not work either.

So, this is where I am and what I have tried so far. Any help at all would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> Also, when we plug the cord straight from the modem into the computer (as was suggested by someone) it has no Internet connection, so it seems we need the Netopia modem for it work.


As you say you need the modem to work first



> We have Linkline ADSL that was set up by them with a Netopia 2241N-006 modem and a Cisco 33674 wired router.


I assume this setup was working fine 

have you tried a powercycle ? - details below

if you put the original router back and powercycle does it work ?

with a PC connected directly to the modem can we see an ipconfig /all
whats the status lights on the modem - 

i will see if i can find any information about that modem ..


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {ipconfig /all} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*How to power cycle*

“power cycle” process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 30 seconds.
 Plug the power cords back in, but don’t switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for it to settle - all lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a seperate device ) and the allow the lights to become stabile.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

from a Johnwill post on a different forum , which solved the problem 

But I would suggest an ipconfig /all from a pc connected to the modem - just to make sure its working correctly first - and to see if in bridge mode already



> The Netopia 2241N-006 is a single port router, so what you need to do is one of the following.
> 
> Configure the Netopia into "bridge mode" and connect the router in the standard modem/router configuration, or use the following configuration for the secondary router.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaPK (Mar 21, 2011)

Sorry for the delay in responding - computer died and had to get a new one and set it up. That's done and I am back to the same old problems. Tried the bridging thing (which we got probably from the same place as you saw it) and it did not work. Besides, the Netopia is the modem and not a router. The Netopia modem is currently connected to our wired linksys router as I type this and works just fine with all our computers. We're just trying to replaced the wired router with a wireless one.

Below is the ipconfig you asked for. Everything (modem, router, etc.) is the same as before and we can connect to the router fine with any computer and it has an excellent connection. There is just still no internet connection. I am using the wired router right now and it works great. I plugged my laptop directly into the modem as requested for the ipconfig and all the normal lights (power, dsl, and ethernet) were on. By the way, we also tried putting our dsl user name and password into the router's web page in the PPPoE section (someone suggested trying that) to no avail, so we took that back out and it is back to the original setup. We have powercycled this and still nothing.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Me>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PK
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #
2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 64-80-99-08-0F-19
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 64-80-99-08-0F-19
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) WiMAX 6250
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 64-D4-DA-25-10-AD
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : linkline.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6250 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 64-80-99-08-0F-18
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8059 PCI-E Gigabit Ether
net Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F0-BF-97-0F-77-F3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::381b:df25:ec2c:50db%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.33(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 385885374
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-1A-A3-3E-F0-BF-97-0F-77-F3

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 66.59.235.1
64.30.215.129
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{CFF0CEEE-8AD9-4681-89FF-01DBE7139538}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{57A0271C-25C0-4820-9064-D47075B27DC0}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.linkline.com:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{172F2F57-9B13-4095-8ADB-7D63B1ADE604}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{2711D83D-0C08-4117-A8DC-F49AB3A4FEBB}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{DBD6CA8A-6646-4982-AC13-FB148E119F84}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #7
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Me>


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

confused now 

whats the exact problem 

you say you have internet access and everything is working correctly - you then say you want to connect with wireless 
Next the ipconfig /all is showing a fixed IP address and if thats the modem and its working - then the modem is in fact a router 

so can we start again 
make and model of everything 
how its all connected , and what ports are used for what connection 
and what the issue is


----------



## DaPK (Mar 21, 2011)

We have Linkline ADSL that was set up by them with a Netopia 2241N-006 modem and a Cisco 33674 wired router. We bought a Cisco E2000 wireless router to replace the wired one. It sets up perfectly, in that I can see and connect to the wireless router just fine, but it has no Internet connection. The ipconfig I gave you was when I plugged the modem straight into the computer as I was asked to do here. By the way, when I plugged straight into the modem I got the ipconfig to put here, but had no internet access from that computer.

The problem is that when I use the WIRELESS router (Cisco E2000) there is no internet. I can see the wireless router fine and the signal strength is excellent, but there is no internet connection. The original configuration that includes the wired modem still works fine when I plug it back in and we have internet then, which is how I am writing this here.

I have tried the following suggestions and none worked:

1. Putting the dsl username and password into the PPPoE settings of the wireless router

2. Bridging the wired and wireless routers using the method described here (although I got it elsewhere)

3. Changing the IP address to 198.162.2.1 and then putting in the PPPoE boxes the dsl username and password (from Cisco support)

4. Reinstalling the cisco software and resetting the modem

I have spent so much time with Cisco support, on chat and on the phone, that I imagine they all know me by name. The vast majority of the time they just want me to get off the phone or chat session and insist I reinstall the software to get me to go away. I keep telling them that I can see and connect to the router quite well, that the only problem is that I have no internet connection, but they refuse to listen. So, I reinstall it, reset the router, and am back to the same problem of no internet.

Oddly enough I thought replacing one Cisco Linksys router (wired) with another Cisco Linksys router (wireless) would be a breeze. Other than that we are not changing anything in the setup.

So, to summarize the Netopia 2241N-006 modem is connected through a telephone line to the wall. A Cisco 33674 wired router then connects into the modem (Linkline set the modem and router up when they installed the system). All the computers are connected to the Cisco wired router through ethernet cables. We just want wireless now, since some of the computers are laptops and we also got a wireless printer. 

All we did was unplug the wired router from the modem, then setup and plug in the wireless router in the same exact place on the modem. Then we turned them all back on in the order suggested and according to everything it should have worked.

Actually the wireless router does work. It just does not internet access despite being plugged into the modem exactly as the wired router was.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> when I plugged straight into the modem I got the ipconfig to put here, but had no internet access from that computer.


we should be able to get internet access with just the PC connected to the modem 

However, you say 


> The original configuration that includes the wired modem still works fine when I plug it back in and we have internet then, which is how I am writing this here.


 so exactly how is it connected to the modem - on one of the LAN ports or the internet/wan/modem port

Can you log into the router and post a status page - 
what information do you have in this router - username/password at all - make a note of all the settings 
As you say you should just be able to replace the router - 

Netopia 2241N-006 modem
Cisco 33674 wired router
Cisco E2000 wireless 

I'll look up these devices and see whats what if i can 

on the meantime with a working setup - would you post an ipconfig /all from a PC connected to the router

EDIT
cant find that cisco router 33674 - any other info ?
E2000 user manual here http://homedownloads.cisco.com/downloads/userguide/E2000_UG_USA_V10_NC-WEB.pdf


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

The Netopia 2241N-006 modem is infact a router 

BUT you say if you connect a PC directly to the modem you cannot access the internet 
can we see an ipconfig /all while connected to the modem


----------



## airosah (May 6, 2011)

Change the E2000 IP address to 192.168.1.2, change the name of the wireless network to make sure it's different than the Netopia, disable the DHCP, set the gateway as 192.168.1.1. You might want to even set a static IP address for the connection on your computer through the wireless properties and set the the default gateway 192.168.1.2.

This is the set up I have but I'm not sure if all those settings are available in the terrible firmware on the E2000 since I use DD-WRT.

Hope that works for you.


----------

